# Freebsd 7 GStreamer problems - no sound + linux->fbsd compile problems



## int80 (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm having problems getting my sound working on my fresh freebsd 7 install. When I try and change any sound settings or change the volume controls I get this message:


> "The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.
> 
> You can remove the volume control from the panel by right-clicking the speaker icon on the panel and selecting "Remove From Panel" from the menu."



----


Also, I'm trying to compile some linux binaries and getting some messages that I don't quite understand...I've read as much as I can about compiling linux source on bsd, but it's not really helped much.


```
$ make
gcc -Wall -g -O2 -I/usr/local/ssl/include -c bgpcrack.c
In file included from bgpcrack.h:1,
                 from bgpcrack.c:11:
/usr/include/netinet/ip.h:69: error: field 'ip_src' has incomplete type
/usr/include/netinet/ip.h:69: error: field 'ip_dst' has incomplete type
/usr/include/netinet/ip.h:162: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'n_long'
/usr/include/netinet/ip.h:199: error: field 'ippseudo_src' has incomplete type
/usr/include/netinet/ip.h:200: error: field 'ippseudo_dst' has incomplete type
In file included from bgpcrack.c:11:
bgpcrack.h:18: error: field 'source_ip' has incomplete type
bgpcrack.h:19: error: field 'destination_ip' has incomplete type
bgpcrack.h:27: warning: 'struct iphdr' declared inside parameter list
bgpcrack.h:27: warning: its scope is only this definition or declaration, which is probably not what you want
bgpcrack.c: In function 'main':
bgpcrack.c:136: error: type of formal parameter 1 is incomplete
bgpcrack.c:136: error: type of formal parameter 2 is incomplete
```

This is basically for a project I'm doing about routing protocols and their weaknesses. (if you're wondering).


----------

